# Mallofs Lumbermaking



## CaseyForrest (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, I am going to offer my Will Mallof book to anyone interested. This will be on a "Loan Only" basis. Only a few stipulations. 

1: Please take care of it. Its in pretty good condition now. Take the time to package it so it will not be damaged during shipment. It might be a good idea to include a picture each time it gets shipped so one person doesnt get blamed for damage they didnt cause. If it gets damaged while you have it, I paid $65 for it and would like to have that sum paid to me.

2: When you are done with it, ship it to the next person on the list. Also, please sign and date either the front or rear of the book. It will be neat to see where its been.

Thats about it. Right now Hautions has it and Ive asked him to ship it to Wdchuck. So Wdchuck is the first person on the list.

OK, so start the list:

EDIT: You must have more than 50 posts here on AS to be included on the list. So all you newbies get to posting!


----------



## aquan8tor (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm interested!
Put me on the waiting list!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 16, 2007)

Done.


----------



## 00juice (Apr 16, 2007)

Can I be next on the list????


----------



## beelsr (Apr 16, 2007)

please.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a great idea Casey. That book has stuff in it that you just can't find any other place. Some of it is a little dated but the main stuff, the good stuff, is ageless. I don't mill all that much, just a few timbers for the ranch if I need some, but that book has been invaluable to me.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 17, 2007)

Great idea.

CaseyForrest :rockn:  s!


That book is the best resource in print for :newbie: chainsaw millers. I still pull it out every so often just because I enjoy reading it. True some of the stuff is dated but that's what we're here for.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, So far

1: Wdchuck
2: aquan8tor
3: 00juice
4: beelsr

It will be your guys responsibility to get ahold of the next person on the list for their address when you are done with the book. 

Wdchuck, havent heard from Larry yet. If you hear from him let me know.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 17, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Great idea.
> 
> CaseyForrest :rockn:  s!
> 
> ...



Yeah, it may be dated, but he found a way to make it all look so easy. And dated or not all of his ideas are simple and still pratical!!

When I first got it I read it several time back to back, its hard to get everything in the first time.


----------



## stonykill (Apr 17, 2007)

*add me please!!*

I'm interested in being on the list. I should be a great read, and a wealth of info


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 17, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> OK, So far
> 
> 1: Wdchuck
> 2: aquan8tor
> ...



5: Stonykill

I havent heard from Larry yet.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 19, 2007)

I still havent heard from Larry yet. You guys are still on the list!!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 25, 2007)

Im going to send Larry another Email, still havent heard from him.


----------



## lmbeachy (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to put my name on the list also.


----------



## aquan8tor (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll bet ya by the time the book gets to your place on the list, you'll have 50 posts. Better get to sharing your experiences, or something like that!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 26, 2007)

1: Wdchuck
2: aquan8tor
3: 00juice
4: beelsr
5: lmbeachy (Ive never been a stickler for the rules)


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 26, 2007)

aquan8tor said:


> I'll bet ya by the time the book gets to your place on the list, you'll have 50 posts. Better get to sharing your experiences, or something like that!



Ive shared a few of them, But I only thumbed through the book a couple times. To much to absorb in a couple sittings.


----------



## stonykill (Apr 26, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> 5: Stonykill
> 
> I havent heard from Larry yet.




did you forget about me?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 26, 2007)

stonykill said:


> did you forget about me?



1: Wdchuck
2: aquan8tor
3: 00juice
4: beelsr
5: stonykill
6: lmbeachy (Ive never been a stickler for the rules) 


Sorry dude!!! I didnt forget, just forgot to stick you there in the list!!


----------



## stonykill (Apr 26, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> 1: Wdchuck
> 2: aquan8tor
> 3: 00juice
> 4: beelsr
> ...




I knew ya didn't, you just needed a gentle reminder


----------



## yawning_dog (Apr 27, 2007)

*Library*

Hi guys. Just a suggestion. If you don't want to wait, there's a good chance your local library might have a copy. I know that's pretty old school. But the library's a great resource! That's where I found a copy to read!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 27, 2007)

yawning_dog said:


> Hi guys. Just a suggestion. If you don't want to wait, there's a good chance your local library might have a copy. I know that's pretty old school. But the library's a great resource! That's where I found a copy to read!



Good idea. I recently re-discoverd the library because my 4 year old loves it. 

Its not looking good for my book either. STILL havent heard from Larry.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 3, 2007)

I think Im going to have to chalk this one up to not owning the book anymore. Several E-mail attempts and PM's and no answer.

Ill try one more time.


----------



## aquan8tor (May 3, 2007)

just who is Larry?? I'd be posting his name all over arboristsite if I were you. That sucks. And not just because my library doesn't have a copy!! Oh well.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 3, 2007)

aquan8tor said:


> just who is Larry?? I'd be posting his name all over arboristsite if I were you. That sucks. And not just because my library doesn't have a copy!! Oh well.



http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=8425


----------



## aquan8tor (May 3, 2007)

Well, that's too bad. Seems like he was around all the time until a while back. Hope everything is ok. I'm sure your book will turn up.


----------



## mysawmyrules (May 4, 2007)

That's not even nice I Googled the topic and it all pointed back to here. So I guess I better stop reading and learn to type. The library also a good idea (I never thought I'd say that)


----------



## lmbeachy (May 5, 2007)

I thought the library was a good idea too, but, they could not find one of the books. They did a search on the computer, all DE. library are connected. She said she was going to search out of state.


----------



## 2cyblowtrch (May 6, 2007)

*Book*

If the rules do bend a little, I'd like to be on that list. Been playing with the milling 3 or 4 years now and that book aways comes up in conversation.

2 Alaskans and 1GB rig.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 7, 2007)

1: Wdchuck
2: aquan8tor
3: 00juice
4: beelsr
5: stonykill
6: lmbeachy 
7: 2cyblowtrch

Its not looking good however.


----------



## WadePatton (May 7, 2007)

So, nobody knows where Larry lives?

But then how did he get the book?

Surely somebody is close enough to him to pick it up in person.

I have access to a copy--but I like this idea. Hope it works out...AND if Larry is in Middle Tennessee, I'll go see him fer ya.


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 7, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> So, nobody knows where Larry lives?
> 
> But then how did he get the book?
> 
> ...




I handed it to him at a GTG several months ago.

While Ill miss the book and what I paid for it if its never returned, it is still just a book. Not worth sweating over.

Usually I get fired up over the principals involved, but with no way of directly contacting him, what can I do?


----------



## dustytools (May 7, 2007)

I sure do hope that everything is alright with him and his family. Its kinda weird him just disappearing like this.


----------



## M.R. (May 11, 2007)

Is this the one everyone was wanting to read?

Chainsaw Lumbermaking
Will Malloff
ISBN 0-918804-12-4

http://www.bookprice24.com/isbn/9780918804129

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?isbn=0918804124&sts=t&y=0&x=0


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 11, 2007)

That's it.


----------



## aquan8tor (May 11, 2007)

Well, I went and ordered one. Couldn't stand the suspense. Hopefully Larry will turn up. I'll have to read it a few times before I could send it out though.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 11, 2007)

dustytools said:


> I sure do hope that everything is alright with him and his family. Its kinda weird him just disappearing like this.



His last post was in Feb. Doesn't anyone from the Indiana GTG have his contact info? Or last name? If we had a last name I think it would be possible to find him.

Also did the book have any distinguishing characteristics on it? Any marks on the cover, or inside?


----------



## CaseyForrest (May 12, 2007)

I know it was a library book...something like hennequin public library. Other than that, just a normal looking book.

rb...im not that worried about it. Itll turn up Im sure.


----------



## chainsawjunky (May 12, 2007)

Put me on the list if you ever get the book back. Thanks. Evan


----------



## lmbeachy (Jun 18, 2007)

Guess what! you may take my name off of the list, my local library located a copy of the book for me. They got it from Altoona Area Public Library in PA. They had search for quite a while, and I had given up on getting it from them. They did a super job. Lester


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 19, 2007)

Resurrection....

I had forgotten about this till the other day.

Just dropped Larry another email about getting this book back to me.

If I dont hear from him, maybe I can get some help from a member here to get ahold of him directly.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys...been awhile.

I still havent heard from Larry, and in fact had forgotten all about this till just now.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like Larry is in Indianapolis.
http://forums.pelicanparts.com/member.php?u=13460


----------



## woodshop (Nov 22, 2008)

I wondered whatever happened to him, so he is alive as of October.


----------



## stonykill (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder if you join that site if it would enable you to pm him. Maybe he has changed his email address? A pm through the site he is active in will get thru.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 22, 2008)

I did join the site and shot him a PM.

Oldsaw has given me his address in the past. Someone just did some leg work and found it for me. If I dont get a response from him on the forum Ray put up, than Ill call him.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 22, 2008)

I also have a copy of this book, but I'm not really enthused about sending it all across the continent since it's one of the few things I managed to get from my grandfather's woodshop after he died (It's not the people on here, it's the postal service I don't trust to take care of the book). But I was thinking about starting a project to scan and convert it into PDF, since it's technically out of print and NOS copies can cost a small fortune. It would be a bit of an undertaking and would take one person a long time, but if there were a handful of people with books and each person did a few chapters it wouldn't be that bad. Having said that, someone should start a petition of sorts to try to get the book in print again. The demand should be MUCH higher than when it was originally printed 30 years ago.


----------



## Backwood (Nov 22, 2008)

Caseyforrest, outstanding of you to do this. Its a shame one person has to mess it up. Hope he gets your book back to you OR BUYS YOU ANOTHER COPY.
I have read it and it is a great book.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 22, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> I also have a copy of this book, but I'm not really enthused about sending it all across the continent since it's one of the few things I managed to get from my grandfather's woodshop after he died (It's not the people on here, it's the postal service I don't trust to take care of the book). But I was thinking about starting a project to scan and convert it into PDF, since it's technically out of print and NOS copies can cost a small fortune. It would be a bit of an undertaking and would take one person a long time, but if there were a handful of people with books and each person did a few chapters it wouldn't be that bad. Having said that, someone should start a petition of sorts to try to get the book in print again. The demand should be MUCH higher than when it was originally printed 30 years ago.



** If you have a local KINKO's in your area, you can have them scan the book on one of their Xerox copier systems that can create a PDF document at the same time. I don't/haven't work for KINKO's or Xerox. Just a suggestion to get an easy PDF file if you don't have a good scanner or the time to scan and clean the pages.

jerry-


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2008)

820wards said:


> ** If you have a local KINKO's in your area, you can have them scan the book on one of their Xerox copier systems that can create a PDF document at the same time. I don't/haven't work for KINKO's or Xerox. Just a suggestion to get an easy PDF file if you don't have a good scanner or the time to scan and clean the pages.
> 
> jerry-



No Kinko's in Canada as far as I'm aware, but then again I don't spend a lot of time in the big cities near the border so they might. We do have a Staples here that can scan and copy photos etc., but I don't know about the PDF part (even though I used to work there...) OR how they feel about the whole copyright thing. I figure if it's out of print it should be fair game, but copyright laws make no sense whatsoever. I don't have a problem doing it myself and I do have a decent scanner, the only problem is that it's a hardcover and it's hard to get entire pages to scan correctly without light bleed or distortions. And I'm not about to cut the pages out to scan them.:censored: I think it would be a worthwhile project though.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 23, 2008)

Started scanning, started another thread here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1239298


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 23, 2008)

CaseyForrest said:


> I did join the site and shot him a PM.
> 
> Oldsaw has given me his address in the past. Someone just did some leg work and found it for me. If I dont get a response from him on the forum Ray put up, than Ill call him.



This still amazes me, he seemed like such a nice guy. Didn't appear to be the kind of guy who wouldn't return a book or other borrowed item.

Mark


----------



## Texas Traveler (Nov 23, 2008)

oldsaw said:


> This still amazes me, he seemed like such a nice guy. Didn't appear to be the kind of guy who wouldn't return a book or other borrowed item.
> 
> Mark


I just sent off for a copy of the book using my wifes coupons from amazon.com. :greenchainsaw: Or my wife did, it is my Xmas present
When you do a search use the correct book title. Chainsaw Lumbermaking


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, Just called Larry. He wasnt home, but I did get to talk to his wife.

She assured me she would have him call me.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stonykill (Feb 14, 2009)

*found him on another site*

well I found him again. He is on a site I am on all the time. Here is the link to his thread

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=73890

I'd be REAL happy to pm him if you still haven't heard from him. I also feel compelled to warn the moderator (who is a personal friend of mine) about his character.


----------



## demographic (Jul 10, 2010)

I know this is a resurrection of a dead thread but I've just spotted a PDF file of this book HERE

I've downloaded the file also just in case it disappears into the ether.


----------



## mtngun (Jul 10, 2010)

sshhhh !


----------

